# New York Chrysler vs Louisville Aegon



## MetroMax (Dec 5, 2008)

Aegon Center Louiville









Chrysler Building New York









^^

Two similar cities. Both skyscrapers about the same size and both with cool arcitecture. One old, one new. Which you like better?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Both skyscrapers 'about the same size'???


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Is it even worth asking? He also thinks Louisville and New York are similar cities. In another thread, he has Louisville down as the 4th best skyline in North America. Might as well do what the rest of us are doing. :runaway:


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

how is it the same size :lol:

Chrysler
1,046 ft

Aegon
538 ft

Thats a 500 ft difference 

The cities are no where near similar.

Any way i prefer the Chrysler


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

Nether city is similar, Nether tower is about the same hight, and the Chrysler is better.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone’s taken too many drugs me thinks.


----------



## Duomot (May 3, 2004)

Chrysler of course. And probably one of the best ones ever built!


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

there is no highrise in the world that can compete with the greatest art deco building ever.

other than that, both cities are totally different ... as well as your mentioned buildings.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

This is like comparing the Vatican to the small Catholic church down the street. Chrysler wins, end of story.


----------



## yarabundi (Feb 25, 2008)

Agree with everyone : no building beats Chrysler's !!


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

Louisvilles Aegon Building is the same as the New York Chrysler Building? That is so brilliant its retarded!


----------



## MetroMax (Dec 5, 2008)

CityPolice said:


> how is it the same size :lol:
> 
> Chrysler
> 1,046 ft
> ...



A- you take off chryslers needle they about the same size

2- cities are both urban and if you count the whole state louisville is over 4 million

3- i still hold my opinion its a good comparison


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You're a laughable figure aren't you?


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Louisville ?


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

The Chrysler building is a landmark of worldwide importance, one of the most distinctive buildings of the Art Deco era on the planet. The other one is...er...insignificant is a polite way to put it...


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

..


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

MetroMax said:


> A- you take off chryslers needle they about the same size
> 
> 2- cities are both urban and if you count the whole state louisville is over 4 million
> 
> 3- i still hold my opinion its a good comparison


Take of the pinnacle and it will be 925 ft still 400 ft difference. NYC has Nearly 9 million people and in its metropolitan area 22-23 million. NY has 27,000 people per sq mi. Manhattan alone has 1.7 million and is 70,000 people per sq mi


----------



## DemolitionDave (Mar 22, 2007)

I preferred the Old Commonwealth Building to the Aegon. But we ended up tearing it down for a plaza for the Aegeon


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Vs. threads are not allowed, although this one has been kind of entertaining.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

MetroMax said:


> 2- cities are both urban and if you count the whole *state* louisville is over 4 million


you mean kentucky? kentucky has 4 million but louisville only has 700K/ 1.2 million (proper/ metro). NYC metro has about 18 million and NYC itself has 8 million (twice as much as the entire state of KY and over 10x as louisville).

also, the actual urban population of louisville (the area before merger) is about 250K.

as for the buildings. apples and oranges but the aegon building would fit in nicely in manhattan.


----------

